
Ask HN: Does your tech job stress you out? - ikaria91
In my career I’ve done both data warehousing and DevOps work. Now more then ever the stress of whose ticket is of highest priority or what solution can we all agree on as a team has made the work less and less enjoyable.<p>To be quite honest it is making me second guess this field as a career.<p>How have you dealt with the stress of the soft skills portion of your engineering job? Have you moved on from tech to a different line of work all together?
======
byoung2
My current job has become more stressful over the last 6 months (not COVID-19
related). 1 point tickets easily balloon into 3 point tickets because
requirements haven't been thought through. And during retro we constantly put
it on the board as an action step and then literally the next day we are
pressured to undersize tickets.

~~~
ikaria91
I can totally relate! Don’t get me wrong I’m very thankful to the universe
that I am employed but my mental health feels increasingly challenged lately.

